# decard cain's journal



## sp0tz (30. Juni 2008)

hi,

geht der sound auf der main page von d3 bei "Decard Cain's Journal" ?

bei mir gehts einfach ned und ich weiß ned warum... habs mit internet explorer und firfox 3 versucht... kein erfolg... auch nach 5mins warten kommt kein sound!

also gehts bei euch andern und weiß einer evtö. wie ich das zum laufen bringe...

ich will decard cain hören!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darantar (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich hatte kein Problem mit dem Sound bei Journal 
Auch die Trailer liefen einwandfrei
Nutze FF
Hast Du evtl irgendwas manuell blockieren lassen ?
Gruß Darantar


----------



## Mr.Floppy (1. Juli 2008)

darf ich grad ma so als diablo noob fragen wer decard cane ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp0tz (1. Juli 2008)

Darantar schrieb:


> Also ich hatte kein Problem mit dem Sound bei Journal
> Auch die Trailer liefen einwandfrei
> Nutze FF
> Hast Du evtl irgendwas manuell blockieren lassen ?
> Gruß Darantar



hatte vorher addblock oben... aber habs jetzt mal deinstalliert... geht aber noch immer ned...
welche ff version benutzt du ?



Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> darf ich grad ma so als diablo noob fragen wer decard cane ist?



das is der haupt geschichten erzähler und der identifiziert immer items... hat man in den vorigen teilen müssen, ka ob mans in d3 dann auch machen muss... wär aber nice! hatte was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (1. Juli 2008)

aso thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (1. Juli 2008)

Hab dasselbe Problem. Videos und alles geht einwandfrei, nur das Audio von der Seite mag nicht so recht. Weder im Firefox noch im IE. Kein Adblock, garnix ausser Windows Firewall.


----------



## Donmo (1. Juli 2008)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> darf ich grad ma so als diablo noob fragen wer decard cane ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Story:* Decard Cain ist der letzte Magier eines alten Bundes, den Horadrim. Diese haben es sich schon seit Diablo das erste mal auf Erden wandelte zur Aufgabe gemacht, seine Pläne zu vereiteln und die Seelensteine der großen Übel zu bewahren. Decard Cain kennt die Funktionsweise der magischen Gegenstände der Horadrim und hilft dem Held, alte Schriftrollen zu entschlüsseln und die Reliqiuen der Horadrim richtig zu verwenden.
*Spiel:* Cain ist eine Labertasche, der einem immerzu mit irgendwelchem Gemurmel in den Ohren liegt. Deshalb ist man so schnell wie möglich wieder weg von ihm. Er kann magische Gegenstände kostenlos identifizieren und gibt wichtige Quests. Aber genau dieses Gelaber wird es hoffentlich in D3 wieder geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp0tz (1. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> *Spiel:* Cain ist eine Labertasche, der einem immerzu mit irgendwelchem Gemurmel in den Ohren liegt. Deshalb ist man so schnell wie möglich wieder weg von ihm. Er kann magische Gegenstände kostenlos identifizieren und gibt wichtige Quests. Aber genau dieses Gelaber wird es hoffentlich in D3 wieder geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin deshalb eben ned so schnell wieder weg von ihn, da ich mir sehr gerne sein gelaber angehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und deswegen will ich dass der sound beim d3 journal geht verdammt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## melorrus (1. Juli 2008)

Deckard stellt ganz klar eine Art Hassliebe dar.

Auf der einen Seite geht dieses ständige Gelaber ("Bleibt ein Weilchen und hört zu" ist ja als Easteregg in Diablo 3 drin) wohl (fast) jedem Spieler, der Diablo mehr als 3 Stunden gespielt hat mächtig auf den Wecker. 

Auf der anderen Seite gehört er einfach zur Geschichte dazu und treibt einen von Akt zu Akt.


Melorrus meint: Deckard Cain als wichtig NPC in Diablo 3 - aber mit wegklickbaren Gesprächen.


----------



## sp0tz (1. Juli 2008)

melorrus schrieb:


> Deckard stellt ganz klar eine Art Hassliebe dar.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite geht dieses ständige Gelaber ("Bleibt ein Weilchen und hört zu" ist ja als Easteregg in Diablo 3 drin) wohl (fast) jedem Spieler, der Diablo mehr als 3 Stunden gespielt hat mächtig auf den Wecker.
> 
> ...



jo darum gehts in dem thread eigentlich ned... ^^ ob man den mag oder nicht...
es geht hier drum den sound auf der hp zum laufen zu bringen...


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> *Spiel:* Cain ist eine Labertasche, der einem immerzu mit irgendwelchem Gemurmel in den Ohren liegt. Deshalb ist man so schnell wie möglich wieder weg von ihm. Er kann magische Gegenstände kostenlos identifizieren und gibt wichtige Quests. Aber genau dieses Gelaber wird es hoffentlich in D3 wieder geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Gelaber wird sogar noch ausgebaut und schlimmer noch: Zumindest zeitweise wird dich Deckard in die Schlacht begleiten. Ich sehs schon vor mir: Du stehst in einer Horde von Monstern, bist fröhlich am schnetzeln und hinter dir tönt es: Stay a While and listen ^^
Aber vielleicht dürfen wir Cain ja diesmal töten? Hoffen darf man ja ^^


----------



## Tessar (1. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht dürfen wir Cain ja diesmal töten?



Caine töten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie kannst du es wagen eine solche Kultfigur auch nur verletzten zu wollen. 

Ne Quatsch, hoffe mal der alte Haudegen ist so "interessant" wie er im 2ten Teil der Serie war.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (1. Juli 2008)

also ich kann mir sein tagebuch auch nicht anhören...bei mir funktionieren allerdings nicht einmal die videos!


----------

